
TensorFlow 0.12 adds support for Windows - mrry
https://developers.googleblog.com/2016/11/tensorflow-0-12-adds-support-for-windows.html
======
netinstructions
Fantastic news! Previously, Windows users had to install and set up Docker
(which involves setting up a virtual machine) to get it working. That took me
nearly a day to get it all configured (thanks to complicated proxy settings at
work).

And even then, there wasn't a good way for Tensorflow in a Docker container in
a virtual machine to access the GPU.

I'm excited about this release!

~~~
eightysixfour
Tensorflow also runs fine in Bash on Windows, although without GPU
acceleration.

~~~
maga
Yep, tensorflow was actually the reason I tried WSL. In my case, compiling
tensorflow in WSL is also a lot faster than doing the same in Windows with
CMake/MSBuild.

~~~
dekhn
What you saved in compile time, you lost in runtime if you have a GPU.

------
dekhn
I compiled it this weekend. It's based on CMake, MSBuild, and VC++. You just
have to install the CMake, Visual C++, CUDA and CUDNN libraries, run cmake and
then msbuild.

Performance is similar to what I see on the same machine in linux.

------
pippy
As someone who is stuck with a Windows at work, I love how Google is listening
to what developers have to say.

TensorFlow has the potential of being the next big thing. You'd never see
other companies (Microsoft for example) port their crown jewels like halo over
to other systems. They begrudgingly port products in which they've lost market
share to other rivals, mostly in an effort to appear relevant.

I do think the "Don't be evil" mantra is still alive.

~~~
IshKebab
Yeah I mean it's not like Microsoft has an open source innovative (more so
than Tensorflow) deep learning toolkit...

[https://github.com/microsoft/cntk](https://github.com/microsoft/cntk)

~~~
Eridrus
What is more innovative about CNTK? I mostly use Keras on TF, but am
interested in your thoughts.

~~~
IshKebab
Well apart from the 1-bit multi-GPU SGD (which isn't totally free
unfortunately), the main thing is BrainScript (formerly the Network
Description Language). This is a DSL that lets you define the neural network
as a computational network (which is what it is) but also lets you trivially
make it recurrent by using `x = PreviousValue(y)` and `x = FutureValue(y)`.
CNTK then works out which subset of the network is recurrent and only unwraps
that bit.

Other systems like Torch and Tensorflow generally only provide pre-defined
recurrent layers, like LSTM and GRU. If you want to make your own you have to
deal with a gaping hole in the documentation, and extremely hacky ways of
defining recurrence which I honestly never worked out. CNTK makes it trivial.

------
neuronexmachina
From the changelog:

[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/releases](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/releases)

> TensorFlow now builds and runs on Microsoft Windows (tested on Windows 10,
> Windows 7, and Windows Server 2016). Supported languages include Python (via
> a pip package) and C++. CUDA 8.0 and cuDNN 5.1 are supported for GPU
> acceleration. Known limitations include: It is not currently possible to
> load a custom op library. The GCS and HDFS file systems are not currently
> supported. The following ops are not currently implemented:
> DepthwiseConv2dNative, DepthwiseConv2dNativeBackpropFilter,
> DepthwiseConv2dNativeBackpropInput, Dequantize, Digamma, Erf, Erfc, Igamma,
> Igammac, Lgamma, Polygamma, QuantizeAndDequantize, QuantizedAvgPool,
> QuantizedBatchNomWithGlobalNormalization, QuantizedBiasAdd, QuantizedConcat,
> QuantizedConv2D, QuantizedMatmul, QuantizedMaxPool,
> QuantizeDownAndShrinkRange, QuantizedRelu, QuantizedRelu6, QuantizedReshape,
> QuantizeV2, RequantizationRange, and Requantize.

------
soperj
Just got it working in docker hahaha.

~~~
nodja
I don't think docker supports GPU acceleration on windows. The linux subsystem
doesn't have access to the GPU (CUDA).

~~~
cptskippy
Would Docker care? I had it running on an older Windows box for giggles using
VirtualBox and the VM saw the AMD GPU once I adjusted the configs.

The VirtualBox VM for Docker is configured to run like mud.

------
akfish
Finally, no more docker!

------
roystonvassey
The best news in weeks - I've been shuttling my Jupyter notebooks between my
work-provided Windows m/c and personal macbook just to be able to work on
Tensorflow/keras.

Like others have pointed out already, the virtual machine route is just too
laggy, even on high-memory machines.

------
max_
I waited for over a year for Windows support and even tried using Windows
subsystem for Linux(beta) in the anniversary update(It is a nightmare to
develop on my files & repos were literaly dissappearing with out a trace).

No Thanx. My dualboot with Ubuntu works just fine.

------
W0lf
Nice, I was just fixing some of their CMake configuration recently (still
waiting for my other PR to be merged though)

------
coverband
Note that the Windows version in PyPI seems to be for 64-bit Python only.

------
gabrielgoh
does this have cuda support?

~~~
Pharylon
There's a link around here somewhere to an article that tells you. ;)

~~~
gabrielgoh
there is indeed. my comment was truly superfulous

